# ajouter des péripheriques dans xcode



## IVIedia (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'aimerai savoir une chose ...
je commence petit à petit xcode et le dev iPhone ...

j'ai une question pour ajouter des périphériques dans xcode, pour lancer mon futur application que je crée  ...

de base, j'ai crée un certificat plus un fichier mobileprovision ...
xcode reconnais mon iphone 4, ce que j'aimerai faire c'est aussi ajouter un ipad, mais le soucis j'ai pas de ipad, et je vais prendre celui d'un collègue pour tester lapplication ..., pouvez vous me dire si je dois aussi crée un fichier mobileprovision, et le crée sur cette page => http://developer.apple.com/ios/manage/overview/index.action

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Février 2012)

Y a la doc sur le site dev.

Et de toutes façon, tu branches l'iPad et il sera automatiquement ajouter sur le portal dev et un provisioning profile sera créé (iOS Team Provisioning profile)


----------



## IVIedia (2 Février 2012)

Merci j'ai compris l'astuce


----------

